# Getting a wire cage but still have bags of traditional bedding�.



## Rustychase (Nov 2, 2014)

*Getting a wire cage but still have bags of traditional bedding….*

Hey guys, I've recently bought a new cage for Pierre (one that's actually big enough haha) and it'll be here on Monday. Give or take. But I still have several bags of the bedding that you get at pet stores….so is there a good way to still use this even with the wire cage?


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if you can, but maybe you could donate the bedding to a local rescue? I'm sure they could use it.


----------



## Rustychase (Nov 2, 2014)

I would do that, except there aren't any rescues nearby. I'd have to drive over two hours to the nearest one, which is definitely not an option for me at the moment (I don't have a car haha). Is it possible to use it for litter training?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

You can buy a cement mixing tray or litter box that fits the cage and make them a little hang out spot with bedding in it. Donating it to a rescue that could make great use out of it sounds like a better idea though!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Oops, just saw your reply. Yes, you can easily use it for litter training. Just buy a cheap litter tray or a scatterless litter box and use the bedding as substrate.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I do, but they sometimes kick it out everywhere. Is there a pan on the bottom?


----------



## Rustychase (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay awesome! I didn't realize the bottom of the cage was also wire when I had gone to the store to stock up on supplies haha. But if I can use it for litter training that would be fantastic. Thanks so much


----------



## Rustychase (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes there is a pan on the bottom!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You can probably put it in the pan, but litter training is another good option. Mine will NOT be litter trained so they live on carefresh bedding. My male on fabric because carefresh doesn't work for him (it gets in his eyes).


----------



## Rustychase (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys


----------

